# She bites, but not me?



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

Well my rat had a litter of 12 (one died) and on the first day I was able to pick them up no problem. I had to remake the nest because she had some of the babies in food dishes and all over the place.

Anyways, i've been handling them from day one no problem, I also handle the mum on a daily basis with no problems. Well, a few days ago, this is two weeks after she had her litter, my mum went to pick up one of the babies, and she dived on her and bite her finger down to the bone. My mum tried a second time just yesterday and she bit her again, just not as hard.

I don't understand, is my mum doing something wrong? Do rats have trust issues with some people and are completely okay with others?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

pretty much what it osunds like to me is that the mom is afraid of your mom hurting her babies. You are always there with her and therfore she trusts you alot more than she trusts your mom. Try intro's with your mom and the ratty outside of the cage away from the babies. Sounds like she is just being overprotective of her babies which is good. I have never bred or even had an accidental litter (knock on wood I am getting four girls on sunday) but from what i have read up on and talked about with breeders this is my opinion. Good luck with it all!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep she trusts you, but since your mom could be a "threat" to the babies she will get bitten. Just mommy instincts and she sounds like she will be fine once her hormones settle down a bit.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Yep, previous posters are exactly right.

Just take the babies out of the nest yourself when someone wants to play with them, and then no one will get hurt.


----------

